# "underrated" 6.3a feature



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

I can't believe nobody mentioned the awesome new buffer feature we got with 6.3a - the ability to get to the beginning of the live TV buffer by hitting the "foward" button (or whatever that little button below the FF button is called). This is so much easier than having to rewind to get there - you can jump from the end of the buffer to the beginning of the buffer and back to the end in like a second or two (just like you've always been able to do with a recorded show). I've seen this on other Tivos (Hughes comes to mind) and always thought it was great, but I never had the privilege of having it on my DSR6000 (the HR10 is the only other DirecTivo unit I've owned). I guess all of you that have had 6.2 (or whatever it's called on other units) don't think it's a big deal but I love having it on my HR10.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My DSR6000 has always been able to do that (if you don't have the 30s skip enabled).
So does my T60 and HR10 (still on 3.1.5f).


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> My DSR6000 has always been able to do that (if you don't have the 30s skip enabled).
> So does my T60 and HR10 (still on 3.1.5f).


The change is the feature was disabled (bug) while viewing Live TV.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

DVDKingdom said:


> The change is the feature was disabled (bug) while viewing Live TV.


Whatever it is, I love it.


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

SWEET!!!! My old Tivos worked this way (R10, SDVR-40), but not my HR10, which I don't like!

Can't wait!


----------



## Lepton (Oct 30, 2000)

The bug that's bugged me for years is when you have two recordings scheduled and try to record a third, the message that comes up only shows one of the two previously scheduled programs and only gives you the option of cancelling that one. It should show both conflicting shows and give you the option of cancelling either. Haven't other TiVos had this for ages? Does this update get it?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, I guess I never really tried it on my HR10 since I always have the 30s skip enabled.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

This is nice to have on the HR10. I've had it on my SD-DVR80 for a long time (since the 6.2 software maybe?). Nice added feature.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

This update does not fix the schedule-conflct thing. Only one program still comes up.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

This update does not fix the schedule-conflct thing. Only one program still comes up.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

hybucket said:


> This update does not fix the schedule-conflct thing. Only one program still comes up.





hybucket said:


> This update does not fix the schedule-conflct thing. Only one program still comes up.


2 posts do though.



phox


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Lepton said:


> The bug that's bugged me for years is when you have two recordings scheduled and try to record a third, the message that comes up only shows one of the two previously scheduled programs and only gives you the option of cancelling that one. It should show both conflicting shows and give you the option of cancelling either. Haven't other TiVos had this for ages? Does this update get it?


I never found that to be a bug. You've already stated by your season pass order which you want to keep of the two conflicting. It just asks you if you want to dump the lower priority in favor of the new recording.

That being said, I think there are *some* occasions where such a feature would be nice, but I'd consider that an feature enhancement, not a bug fix. It's somewhat rare I think, but occasionally there will be a later showing of the show it doesn't give you an opportunity to cancel.


----------



## bluntedat420 (Mar 17, 2002)

Here's a feature that seems missing on 6.3a:

When surfing the TiVo guide for shows to record, I used to be able to hit 'right arrow' on a show and it would bring up the recording options. I now have to hit 'select' to bring up the recording options. Not the end of the world, but I do miss that ease.

Can this be reversed by a select-play-select backdoor?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Lepton said:


> The bug that's bugged me for years is when you have two recordings scheduled and try to record a third, the message that comes up only shows one of the two previously scheduled programs and only gives you the option of cancelling that one. It should show both conflicting shows and give you the option of cancelling either. Haven't other TiVos had this for ages? Does this update get it?


This update *DOES* fix the schedule-conflict thing!

Let's say you have SHOW-A and SHOW-B scheduled to record at the same time and then you try to setup SHOW-C. The message would read:

Note: 2 programs are already scheduled to record, one on each tuner. To record this new program, previously scheduled recordings will be canceled.

Will NOT record:
SHOW-A 10/3 7:00 pm - 8:00pm 4 CBS
overlaps with SHOW-B 7:00pm - 8:00pm

TiVo lists both of the previously scheduled recordings and offers to NOT record whichever one has the lowest priority.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

SrLANGuy said:


> This update *DOES* fix the schedule-conflict thing!
> 
> Let's say you have SHOW-A and SHOW-B scheduled to record at the same time and then you try to setup SHOW-C. The message would read:
> 
> ...


What if both programs that are already scheduled to record are the same priority (not season passes - just recordings that you set up)?


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I also like the "Recorded On" date stamp in the channel banner when watching a recorded show.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

psywzrd said:


> What if both programs that are already scheduled to record are the same priority (not season passes - just recordings that you set up)?


Even "just recordings that you set up" have priority. Manual recordings like that have priority over every season pass. 
And (IIRC) in the case of multiple manual recordings in the overlapping timeslots the older recording (the one you scheduled first) has priority over the newer recording.

(So for a dual tuner unit, like the H10 if you scheduled three shows for a given time, all manually out of the program guide, the third show you tried to schedule would offer to cancel the second show)


----------

